

Full Screen Google Task - johnnytee
https://mail.google.com/tasks/canvas?pli=1

======
Groxx
<http://www.gtasker.com> has completely eclipsed this "canvas" display for me.
_Completely_. No single-list display can beat <http://www.gtasker.com/#2,4>.

~~~
johnnytee
Very cool, I was not aware of this.

------
natasham25
Not sure why this is news. They've had this since 2009:
[http://lifehacker.com/5386622/view-your-google-tasks-in-
actu...](http://lifehacker.com/5386622/view-your-google-tasks-in-actual-
full+screen)

------
angryasian
my favorite way is using it through the chrome extension. Still love the new
web interface.

chrome extension :
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dmglolhoplikcoamfg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dmglolhoplikcoamfgjgammjbgchgjdd)

~~~
shii
This is not new or news. I've been using this for years. As one commenter
noted, this has been around since 2009.

~~~
js4all
New for me too. Thanks even if it is old news.

------
tzury
<https://mail.google.com/tasks/ig> is the one I use for ages (it is the url of
the iframe embed in gmail pages) - but this one is a whole new thing.

However, I last week I got asana invite, and currently using it to keep up
with 4 on going projects.

I guess I would not use this one at the moment.

~~~
fossuser
How is Asana? I've been following it for about a year and it looks like a
really solid project. I was impressed by it and think it'll do really well,
but I haven't had the chance to actually use it.

~~~
tzury
It took me about a day (since I did not have time to watch the video
tutorials) to set in mind the new terminology. But day after I have moved in
all open tasks/issues, invite teams in and it feels as I have come to the
promised land of GTDc (Getting Things Done Collaboratively).

------
ConceitedCode
Only thing that was keeping me from really using Google Tasks was no great
interface for just tasks. I only saw it tied to mail or calendar. This might
make it a viable solution for me now.

~~~
WalterSear
The mobile webview is what made it essential for me.

------
lookingchris
I find Google Tasks unusable, along with many other task management tools,
simply because of the lack of ability to assign a task to someone else.
Manymoon is probably the closest I've come to nirvana, and even still it was
sorely lacking for being an on-demand tool.

~~~
zmanian
The lack of collaboration functionality continues to be a weird oversight.

------
prof
This changes everything. I just started using google calendar when they
changed the design (looks pretty now). I would love to use the task but it
sucks. Now there are so much googletask alternatives. Now i just need som
graphicsal changes and ill be set.

gtasker looks perfect. I am using wunderlist because it is minimal and super
pretty, but i miss beeing able to see more than one list at a time.

------
nreece
This is cool. I wish the text was a bit bigger and the lists were shareable
(multi-user).

The mini task list within Gmail was not working out for me, so I wrote a
simple to-do app (weekly planner) for my own use (now has a new thousand
users): <http://weekis.com>

~~~
risratorn
Just hit CMD/CTRL and + to zoom in ... chrome scales the interface perfectly.

------
JeffL
I've been using <http://checkvist.com> for a little while now, and the UI for
it is absolutely perfect. You can do everything with the keyboard really
easily, and use the mouse to drag around stuff if you want.

------
erikabele
Google should really hire the guy behind GQueues and integrate/improve on his
work - that would be a fantastic Google Tasks implementation IMO.

------
serialpreneur
That's pretty helpful. Didn't know it already existed! The tasks interface in
GMail is awful from my experience.

------
JordyB
This is great, I often fill my list up with tags. This will allow me to not
get distracted by emails.

------
canistr
This needs the bar at the top so I can easily navigate between gmail,
calendar, and tasks.

------
Gotperl
Nice. How can you access it for your google apps account though?

~~~
troymc
It's working to show me the tasks I've got in my Google apps account.

~~~
Gotperl
hmm..i think because my personal account is my default (0 index) account it is
accessing that one.

------
xtqctz
Is there any way to create daily tasks that refresh each day?

------
smhinsey
Is there a way to get to this through gmail's navigation?

~~~
johnnytee
Not sure, I got this link from a G+ post by +PaulIrish

------
zmanian
Is there a way to collaborate on tasks with others yet?

------
d0m
I wouldn't want to be in workflowy's shoes ;(

~~~
chime
Apples and oranges really. Workflowy's features are quite a bit more advanced
and last I heard, Matt Cutts uses it himself. I wrote
<https://zetabee.com/text> for myself before Workflowy launched and it does a
lot more than Google Tasks too. But Google Tasks is handy for short-quick-
todos list users since it's part of Google apps. If you want something more
complex, you will end up using Workflowy or better. Workflowy's target is not
grandma-remember-the-milk types but rather more detailed project-management
planners.

------
taylorbuley
Is this new or just new to me?

~~~
dmaz
It's been available on iGoogle for a while.

Widgets can be "maximized", and some take on a denser UI, like this for Tasks.

------
DAddYEz
Try my app <http://bit.ly/gotasks> , it's only for osx but can be less
unobtrusive!

~~~
Sephr
You're selling a wrapper of Google Tasks in a web view for $2 and trying to
spam it on HN? You could at least try to get your adjectives right.

~~~
DAddYEz
Is there a free app on appstore? Who cost less? Web browser can stay in a
unobtrusive way in your status bar, visible on all spaces? My time is free?
You know me? You know how many open sources lines of code I released? Before
say something ask it to yourself and get your adjectives right.

~~~
Sephr
Yeah, there's an app called open a new browser window.

Your response is both sad and quite funny. I'm not even sure that you know
what an adjective is. Normally, it's rude to make fun of someone for having
poor English grammar skills, but it's completely justified against spammers.
On that note, your attempt to defend your spamming and the grammar it used was
complete bullshit.

~~~
DAddYEz
Yeah? Who is sad? Me or you? u think that a new browser window can stay in
status bar and visible on all spaces. Do you know osx? Or you are the classic
grudging and frustrated guy that say something only to increase their self-
esteem? Yea u are right my english is not perfect but I think is better have
an ESL than a wrong mind like yours. After that I will stop to waste my time
with you. You are the true frustrated spammer.

